# Huffy Corvair



## partsguy

Was this bike unsafe at any speed?  (I'm only being an a$$hole, I hope you know). But anyway, all joking aside, I found this cool bike tank for a Huffy Corvair on eBay! Check it out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270583396317&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Also, see this link for more on the Huffy Corvair
http://corvaircenter.com/phorum/read.php?1,279625,279717,quote=1


----------



## 37fleetwood

don't hate on the Huffy!


----------



## partsguy

I would never hate on Huffy. I hate on those who hate on Huffy. Does that make sense?


----------

